# MP3 Dateien für Metadaten abgleichen



## MiMa (4. Jul 2019)

Hi,
In meinem kleinen Tool kann ich mittlerweile Metadaten aus Musikdateien abfragen und Manipulieren.
Jetzt ist mir der Gedanke gekommen wie man fehlende Metadaten automatisch ergänzen kann.
Weiss vielleicht jemand wie man Musikdateien abgleicht um Metadaten zu erhalten?
Gibt es da Datenbanken?

Ich habe Festgestellt, das es viele Duplikate von Musikdateien gibt, die in dem einen und  anderen Album als auch auf Zusammenstellungen enthalten sind. Mir ist der Gedanke gekommen anstatt mehrere identische Duplikate zu haben die Information mehrere Alben und das entsprechende Tag zu stecken. Ist der Tag Bereich dafür begrenz?

Über Tipps und Informationen wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Mi


----------

